

Ask HN: What do you wish you could do with your mobile device(s)? - roneil

I'm building an iOS app over the next few weeks for one of my class's final projects but I'm not sure what to work on. What do you, the HN community, want me to build?<p>I'll likely release source code for the app after the class ends and may publish it to the App Store as a free app if it seems useful enough.
======
tobylane
Someone else asked recently.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5248693>

------
tectonic
A really good HN reading app that caches frontpage links for offline reading
and allows commenting.

